# is radio throttles worth it ona small layout



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

hey guys im lookin to add a throttle to my nce power cab i have a smallish 6ft wide by 10 ft layout. would it be worth the money to get the rb02 base and a radio throttle also wich of the operator throttles best between the cab 04 05 06 i do plan to add a extension some dya in the future that would be a good bit of run awya from the layout to a switching section an staging yard thanks for the help lfb.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I have the main DCC controller and one
wired hand held.

My only complaint about the wired unit is the
wire itself. I find it wrapping around my swivel
chair, or I trip over it.

If you can afford the wireless (RF system) go
for it.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I really like it when people ask if something is worth it. That's a value judgment, and only you can make it.

Personally, I got my MRC Wireless when I had a 5x10 layout. I loved it then, and I still do. I think it's worth it just to avoid wrestling with a long tether. Just make sure you get WIRELESS, not IR.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I never have liked being tethered so yes go the wireless. You will always regret it if you
don't. I agree, go radio not infrared. I have digitrax radio wireless and a second wireless 
throttle. Only thing I don't like on digitrax is you still get a maybe 12" cable hanging out of throttle.Its the antenna. I would rather have a telescoping rigid antenna.


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

I went JMRI wireless with my NCE powercab. 4x8 layout.


----------



## Suncat2000 (Oct 23, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> I really like it when people ask if something is worth it. That's a value judgment, and only you can make it.
> 
> Personally, I got my MRC Wireless when I had a 5x10 layout. I loved it then, and I still do. I think it's worth it just to avoid wrestling with a long tether. Just make sure you get WIRELESS, not IR.


To be clear, wireless covers many technologies. Most people think only of radio links as wireless, but optical links like infrared (IR) ate also wireless. Infrared gets a lot of interference from valid light sources like fluorescent bulbs and sunlight coming through windows and non- obvious sources like space heaters. 

Radio links can be carried over mammy frequency ranges and distances. Teens like Bluetooth and WiFi use the 2.4MHz and 5MHz bands, but other frequencies exist, as well. It is usually subject to less interference, depending on your neighborhood and other consumer devices in your train area.

Another concern is whether or not you will use the system elsewhere, like at your model railroad club or a friend's layout. 

How pleasant it is and the size of your pocketbook are the primary factors in going wireless. The question to ask yourself is: How much money can I afford to spend just for the convenience of not having a cable? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

okay thanks for the info on this i think i will go to a radio setup wich of the nce radio cab 04 05 06 is the best meaning what is the differnce the onl thing i can tell is the one has buttonsthe other two have speed knobs thanks.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Suncat2000 said:


> To be clear, wireless covers many technologies. Most people think only of radio links as wireless, but optical links like infrared (IR) ate also wireless.


One of those cases where pure technical accuracy doesn't add much to the discussion. I think the meaning was clear, and for communicating with "most people", using the term as they understand it works fine.


----------



## Suncat2000 (Oct 23, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> One of those cases where pure technical accuracy doesn't add much to the discussion. I think the meaning was clear, and for communicating with "most people", using the term as they understand it works fine.


It's important to make the distinction among the various technologies available with their disadvantages. It wouldn't be very friendly to pay for a "wireless" system and afterward find the one you bought wouldn't work reliably in the intended environment. It directly affects how usable the link would be. Why waste the money and be unhappy when you can be informed before you buy. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Suncat2000 said:


> It's important to make the distinction among the various technologies available with their disadvantages. It wouldn't be very friendly to pay for a "wireless" system and afterward find the one you bought wouldn't work reliably in the intended environment. It directly affects how usable the link would be. Why waste the money and be unhappy when you can be informed before you buy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I don't disagree. You're reading too much into the comment. You definitely need to understand what you're buying and what its capabilities and limitations are. FWIW, that goes for any major purchase.

What I said was when you say "wireless", most listeners will naturally distinguish that from other technologies which, while operating without wires, are called by other names, e.g. Bluetooth, IR, etc.


----------



## lazz (Mar 24, 2016)

redman88 said:


> I went JMRI wireless with my NCE powercab. 4x8 layout.


I'm going to try this in a few weeks , Christmas vacation. Care to elaborate...likes, dislikes, issues, ease of use, etc. I already have one issue, I can't seem to install CATS, which I believe you need for the wireless option with Jmri. Any advice would be great.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

mopac said:


> I never have liked being tethered so yes go the wireless. You will always regret it if you
> don't. I agree, go radio not infrared. I have digitrax radio wireless and a second wireless
> throttle. Only thing I don't like on digitrax is you still get a maybe 12" cable hanging out of throttle.Its the antenna. I would rather have a telescoping rigid antenna.


I really don't think it's the antenna as when you open the throttle body you can see the loop antenna etched on the circuit board. Dual antennas don't work well at all.


----------



## sachsr1 (Mar 3, 2016)

lazz said:


> I'm going to try this in a few weeks , Christmas vacation. Care to elaborate...likes, dislikes, issues, ease of use, etc. I already have one issue, I can't seem to install CATS, which I believe you need for the wireless option with Jmri. Any advice would be great.


I don't know what CATS is and I use the JMRI wireless throttles, so I'm guessing you don't need it. The only thing I needed was the NCE USB interface. Set up your JMRI, and enable Wifi throttle. I've used Withrottle on iOS, Digitrains and Engine Driver on Android devices.


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

sachsr1 said:


> I don't know what CATS is and I use the JMRI wireless throttles, so I'm guessing you don't need it. The only thing I needed was the NCE USB interface. Set up your JMRI, and enable Wifi throttle. I've used Withrottle on iOS, Digitrains and Engine Driver on Android devices.




Same setup here though the computer I am using is a raspberry pi. An earlier version the what others have used.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

With NCE you can add their panels anywhere around the layout which gives greater convenience but if you want to spend the money going wireless go for it.

I have a wireless throttle by default as my Z21 system uses amobile phones/tablets for control but I don't find with my small layouts there's any real advantage.


----------



## lazz (Mar 24, 2016)

Well I've been trying to get this going for two days now with no success. I have everything connected, everything is displaying the correct information, but when I attempt to connect my cell phone I get an error message in engine driver telling me it cannot connect to host. The two videos I found online the individuals are using a router they plug into the computer. I am plugging my laptop into the modem of my home network it is also the a router... could this be the problem? Do I need another router then plug that into my modem. I don't know why just asking.


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

lazz said:


> Well I've been trying to get this going for two days now with no success. I have everything connected, everything is displaying the correct information, but when I attempt to connect my cell phone I get an error message in engine driver telling me it cannot connect to host. The two videos I found online the individuals are using a router they plug into the computer. I am plugging my laptop into the modem of my home network it is also the a router... could this be the problem? Do I need another router then plug that into my modem. I don't know why just asking.




Is your modem/router also a wireless router?


----------



## sachsr1 (Mar 3, 2016)

It has been awhile since I set up my wireless throttles. I remember one of them required a web server as well as starting WiThrottle.


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

Yes JMRI needs to have the wireless throttle module turned on.


----------



## sachsr1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Yes but there's a withrottle setting and a web server setting I think, and both need to be turned on for one of the programs I think.


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

I have only ever had to start up one to get my WiThrottle to work


----------



## sachsr1 (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm trying to look it up, but I'm not at home. I think it's the Digitrains app that uses the Web Server instead of the withrottle setting.


----------



## lazz (Mar 24, 2016)

redman88 said:


> Is your modem/router also a wireless router?


Yes it is.


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

lazz said:


> Yes it is.




Do have the window open for the WiThrottle in JMRI?


----------



## lazz (Mar 24, 2016)

Yes I do.


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

Is you phone on the same wifi network as your JMRI computer


----------



## lazz (Mar 24, 2016)

Yes it is...

I have been at it all day with no success. 

I even went and got another router.


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

Is engine driver the app you downloaded to control your trains through JMRI? If so download WiThrotlelite and see if that works.


----------



## lazz (Mar 24, 2016)

I have Android devices...


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

lazz said:


> I have Android devices...




It's available for android. Nvm. Give me a bit I need to charge my kindle fire and see what I put on it.


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

Do you see your JMRI computer on the engine driver start up screen?


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

Another thing I just though of is you might want to turn your virus scanner/fire wall software off and see how f that allows you to to connect to JMRI with your phone.


----------



## lazz (Mar 24, 2016)

Great news, problem solved it was the firewall blocking the connection, can you believe that! 

Thank you for all the assistance guys. This is Awesome...me and the kids are Loving this. We can't wait to get the switching and lightning programmed....I need to finish the layout... I need to stay focused...lol.

Thanks again redman88..


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

Glad you got it solved.


----------

